# Hornets in Apple Trees



## Shantytown HoneyFlow (Feb 21, 2016)

My honey bees are responsible for pollinating an apple orchard of mine. Unfortunately, they can't guard the whole orchard and some hornets managed to make homes in the tubing around a few of younger trees. These are first year trees, so I don't want to use any chemicals or spray on the trees if I don't have to. Anyone have suggestions on clearing out these hornets from the tree wrap tubing? I tried simply going in at night and removing the tubing around the tree and they simply took up shop in the trees next to them.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Dish soap and water will do in most insects. I believe you have to saturate them. 
Bill


----------



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

Shantytown HoneyFlow said:


> My honey bees are responsible for pollinating an apple orchard of mine. Unfortunately, they can't guard the whole orchard and some hornets managed to make homes in the tubing around a few of younger trees. These are first year trees, so I don't want to use any chemicals or spray on the trees if I don't have to. Anyone have suggestions on clearing out these hornets from the tree wrap tubing? I tried simply going in at night and removing the tubing around the tree and they simply took up shop in the trees next to them.


Won't the frosts of Autumn kill them? I didn't think most hornets wintered over as whole nests.

Being in Wisconsin, I would think you could just wait a few weeks and then remove the tubes and dead nests.

However, I'm not a hornet expert, so ask your extension service?


----------

